# Lost Key Bait and Tackle



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been working with Steve for my Dadon the purchase of a generator that Steve has/had for sale. Finally got the details all set...well I thought I had. Now I get a E-Mail from my Dad and just had to pass this along.... Thanks Steve..I really appreciate your efforts. Has to be shipped to Plant City,FL (Tampa Bay area)<SPAN class=656572322-12112007>(1)....Talked to freight quote againand got a committed quote of $85.00. (down from $102.00)</DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007>God is good.</DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007>Dad</DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007></DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007>(2)..../Never mind I had to pay $63.00 more because Steve can't load it</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007>and I have to pay for a "lift" truck to get it loaded.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007>Oh well as they say.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>(3)....Change again. Steve called and said it was going to cost him a couple of six packs</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>but a couple of guys next door to him said they would load it, no problem.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>I calledfreight quote and they tookthe $63.00 off and supposed to be picked up </DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>tomorrow <SPAN class=796195322-13112007>and bedelivered by the end of the week.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>Thanks again,</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>Dad</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>Now Steve could of did nothing (no sweat off his ass) and my Dad would of had to pay the extra $63.00</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>Now how's that for CUSTOMER SERVICE?:bowdown</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=796195322-13112007>What are the odds of my Dad being a repeat customer?</DIV></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=921241321-13112007></DIV></DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007></DIV><SPAN class=656572322-12112007></DIV>


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That is stand up stuff. Nice to hear those things. Thanks


----------

